# WinCC Tia-Portal: Größe des Panels in der Simulation ändern



## HelmiMUC (17 März 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab im WinCC TIA-Portal V11 ein KP1200 deklariert. Wenn ich nun die Simulation starte, dann "sprengt" die
Größe des Panels meinen Bildschirm. Soll heißen, trotz maximiertem Simulationsfenster ist das dargestellte Panel 
noch zu groß, so dass die Scrollbalken dargestellt werden.

Ist natürlich nervig ständig scrollen zu müssen. 

Gäbe es denn eine Möglichkeit die Größe des Panels in der Simulation zu verändern?
Wäre gut wenn es ginge, denn so könnt ich für Dokumentationszwecke auch Screenshots des gesamten Panels
machen.


----------



## JTspsfachkraft (5 März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

habe hier das selbe Problem!!
Mein projektiertes Display sprengt mein 16:10 TFT vom Laptop! 
Ich muss für eine Dokumentation Screenshots erstellen sowie auch eine Live-Präsentation in der Runtime im Büro machen, wenn der Kunde da ist.
Das wird aber so nix, wenn nicht mal das ganze Display auf dem Bildschirm dargestellt werden kann.

Leider habe ich keinen TFT mit 4:3 mit dem ich probieren könnte, ob es mit dem Bildschirmformat zusammenhängt!

Zudem habe ich das Problem, das meine erstellten Bilder für das Display in der Runtime so verrutscht sind! 
Und zwar so, dass es über den F-Tasten am linken Rand liegt! Sprich ich kann ALLE LINKEN F-Tasten nicht bedienen!
Auf diesen Tasten liegt mein Bildwechsel. Das ist super bescheuert! 

Ich arbeite mit WinCC flexible 2008 SP1 sowie WinCC flexible Runtime 2008! 

Brauche hier so schnell wie möglich eine Lösung.
Der Siemens-Support hat sich noch nicht bei mir gemeldet....

Viele Grüße 
JT


----------



## HelmiMUC (6 März 2014)

Hallo JT,

ich hatte ja das gleiche Problem und ich kann dir voller Freude sagen: Es gibt (leider) keine Lösung hierfür!
Es ist nicht möglich, das Fenster zu skalieren oder zu verkleinern - es hat immer die gleiche Größe und zwar
die vom projektierten Panel.
Ich wollte auch Screenshots vom kompletten Panel machen, was aber leider deswegen nicht möglich war.
Ich konnte (zum Glück) das Fenster so legen, dass ich den Bildschirm des Panel und die Tasten sah und so
auch bedienen konnte.

Warum die Bilder verrutscht sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen. In WinCC Flex 2008 SP3 hab ich diese Probleme
nicht (auch nicht in TIA V11 und V12). Vielleicht ein Problem von SP1.
Vielleicht kannst du auf SP2 hochrüsten - das dürfte problemlos (wenn man dieses Wort in Verbindung mit 
Siemens aussprechen darf) funktionieren. SP3 ist da schon ein zu großer Sprung.
Ob es mit SP2 geht, weiss ich leider auch nicht.
Vielleicht kannst du mir den Paneltyp verraten


----------



## hucki (6 März 2014)

Hilft euch vlt. 'ne virtuelle Desktopvergrößerung?
Z.B.: GiMeSpace Desktop Extender

Ihr seht dann zwar immer noch nicht alles auf dem Bildschirm, aber man kann mit der Maus hinscrollen und vor allem nehmen Screenshots den kompletten Desktop auf und nicht nur den sichtbaren Bildschirm.


----------



## s-u-h (6 März 2014)

Hallo
ich denke es liegt an der Bildschirm Auflösung des PCs. Der Simulator stellt das Projekt im Original (also in der Panelauflösung) dar also im Fall KP1200 mit der Auflösung 1280x800. Wenn der PC eine kleiner Auflösung hat kommen die Schiebe Balken.
Kann es daran liegen?


----------



## Maag (8 Mai 2020)

Hallo Alle!

Bildschirm des Desktop umskalieren bis das passt. Leider wird dann alles andere auch viel kleiner.
Achtung: Nicht in % z.B. von 100 auf 150% ändern sondern Auflösung bei 100% ändern.
Oder wie es die Siemens Programmierer im Büro machen.
6 der größten Bildschirme welche auf dem Markt erhältlich sind gleichzeitig benutzen.

Hätte auch mal gerne die Beobachtungs und Force Tabellen gezoomt, war wohl nix.

Die HMI Simulation scheint sich der Auflösung des Desktop zu bemächtigen.

Die Jungs welche den S7 Manager gemacht hatten waren da wesentlcih schlauer!!!!


----------

